# Height difference in sex



## RandomDude

WARNING: Potentially graphic discussion

(Females welcome to read and reply, but male opinions prefered)

I'm currently dating someone who isn't usually my physical type, she's short and petite, I'm used to sexual positions with partners of a similar height, enjoying a variety of positions that wouldn't otherwise be possible. It's not a dealbreaker, or more like, I don't want it to be a dealbreaker because her personality is really shining out, and I want to make an exception.

However I am constantly struggling in my head in regards with the height difference. She's shorter than me, my minimum height is 5'7, and ideal height is 5'8-5'10 ft, my current date is 5'3. We are not intimate yet, early stages but promising, and hence this worry.

There are certain positions of mine which I favor, I enjoy the intimacy of kissing during penetration, standing positions, as well as mutual oral which is made more difficult the greater the height difference. Do I have to give all this up? Or are there ways around this? 

I don't usually go for women this short hence I am inexperienced with this, help!


----------



## EllisRedding

Just use pillows or other props maybe to help get into a better position. How tall are you?

TBH, I honestly don't see this as something to worry over.


----------



## 225985

You will adapt fine and have a blast. Not really what you wanted to hear, but don't sweat this. You do not need to choreograph the moves ahead of time. 

DON'T WORRY!

Just don't tell her she is shorter than your usual sex partners, or anything remotely similar. You may be taller than the guys she is normally with. Heck, you might be shorter than the guys she is normally with. 

When you get in the moment with her, your ideal height will be 5'3.


----------



## RandomDude

But how about the positions I'm used to? Yeah I can put pillows to raise her hips a bit higher but what else?

I want to know if it's going to be an issue, otherwise I'm wasting her time and mine. And I don't want to potentially end up hurting her.


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> But how about the positions I'm used to? Yeah I can put pillows to raise her hips a bit higher but what else?
> 
> I want to know if it's going to be an issue, otherwise I'm wasting her time and mine. And I don't want to potentially end up hurting her.


What is your height difference to her???


----------



## RandomDude

5'11 to 5'3


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> 5'11 to 5'3


OK, same as my wife/I, and I have yet to hurt or kill her. We have had zero issues trying out various positions.

Also, I would think part of the fun would be figuring out together what works best in the bed


----------



## karole

My husband is 6' and I'm 5'5 and we don't have any problems. I think your worry is for nothing.


----------



## RandomDude

I didn't mean hurt her physically - but emotionally - as in, I don't want to continue dating her if this just isn't going to work.

The positions I'm worried about are: "intimacy of kissing during penetration, standing positions, as well as mutual oral which is made more difficult the greater the height difference."
I know a lot of other positions are fine, and there are no problems, but it's those positions I'm worried about.


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> I didn't mean hurt her physically - but emotionally - as in, I don't want to continue dating her if this just isn't going to work.
> 
> The positions I'm worried about are: "intimacy of kissing during penetration, standing positions, as well as mutual oral which is made more difficult the greater the height difference."


I have had no issues with intimacy of kissing during penetration or standing positions. What do you think, you will end up making out with her forehead during penetration lol.

Also, what is to say she will even find interest in some of the positions you want to do, isn't it about finding out what works best for both parties involved?


----------



## RandomDude

EllisRedding said:


> I have had no issues with intimacy of kissing during penetration or standing positions. What do you think, you will end up making out with her forehead during penetration lol.


:scratchhead:

How? That's why I'm asking, I am clueless with this
Also how about mutual oral?



> Also, what is to say she will even find interest in some of the positions you want to do, isn't it about finding out what works best for both parties involved?


True, but that's for later, have to take it one step at a time.


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> How? That's why I'm asking, I am clueless with this
> .


I will gets some videos done tonight and send to you :grin2:

IDK, not doing anything special. Don't forget, it is not like the height difference is all in the upper torso, it is also in the lower torso / legs as well, which would have no impact. Serious, it is not an issue, it just works without any sort of effort, you guys will find you will just naturally adapt to make up for any differences.


----------



## RandomDude

Well, for example, kissing while penetrating is difficult for me, I have to pull out first, hence I pull out, kiss, change positions, etc, while with a woman of similar height - still inside her while I kiss her. Also, standing positions I guess there's alot of workarounds but how about mutual oral aka 69? Like... I enjoy it and if she enjoys it too yay - except errr, we can't do it!!!

=/


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> Well, for example, kissing while penetrating is difficult for me, I have to pull out first, hence I pull out, kiss, change positions, etc, while with a woman of similar height - still inside her while I kiss her. Also, standing positions I guess there's alot of workarounds but how about mutual oral aka 69? Like... I enjoy it and if she enjoys it too yay - except errr, we can't do it!!!
> 
> =/


I don't really know if I can explain. I have had zero issues kissing my wife while in her. It is not like while having sex you lay there with perfect posture, and especially if she is on her back odds are you are bent over somewhat. Likewise when my W is on top, zero issues kissing. Sounds like something that would be fun to work on with your lady friend 

Not really a fan of 69 so can't give any guidance there, unless you are referring to 1969 which is the year of the Amazin Mets


----------



## Lurkster

I'm 6'1", wife is 5'2".

Maybe you are unbendable? :wink2:

I can kiss her, chew on her neck, and get a mouthful of boob without pulling out. 

Try harder?


----------



## RandomDude

Lurkster said:


> I'm 6'1", wife is 5'2".
> 
> Maybe you are unbendable? :wink2:
> 
> I can kiss her, chew on her neck, and get a mouthful of boob without pulling out.
> 
> Try harder?


Teach me!


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> Teach me!


It would probably be weird since you and @Lurkster only have a 2in height difference >


----------



## RandomDude

Argh, just describe what you guys do for your wives so I can learn, please.


----------



## Lurkster

Oh....and as for 69, we can do that too, but only a short time. 
Not cause of the height difference, but one of us always 'wins' and gets caught up in the oooooooooo-zone, and the train of thought is narrowed.


----------



## Lurkster

RandomDude said:


> Argh, just describe what you guys do for your wives so I can learn, please.


I thought I did?


----------



## RandomDude

No, in detail, like, how do you kiss her and not her forehead, how do you manage to pull her to your mouth while you are in her mouth as well?

Most of my experience has been with women of a similar height, but I have had some experiences with women who were more petite, and I struggled. So I must be doing something wrong, so I'm asking for advice.


----------



## Lurkster

RandomDude said:


> No, in detail, like, how do you kiss her and not her forehead, how do you manage to pull her to your mouth while you are in her mouth as well?
> 
> Most of my experience has been with women of a similar height, but I have had some experiences with women who were more petite, and I struggled. So I must be doing something wrong, so I'm asking for advice.


I never gave it much thought!
I bend my neck & arch my back a bit I suppose, and we lock lips, not a peck on the forehead or something. 

I know when getting a mouth-lock on some boobage, I twist & arch my back both. Sort of a radial attack more or less. No long thrusting anymore, but more short and deep like I'm trying to poke her tonsils. :laugh:

:grin2:


----------



## RandomDude

So bend/arch forward and she arches back? Ah... ok, makes sense if she's raised up slightly from the bed. Ok... but how do you twist/arch to reach her breasts with your mouth while inside her?


----------



## Ynot

Listen up shorty, height won't be a problem. I am 6'4" and have had no problems with a girl 4'11' before. You'll be fine.


----------



## RandomDude

But I had problems in the past, so I must be doing something wrong


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> But I had problems in the past, so I must be doing something wrong


Only way to fix it is with practice ... or a 5'3" mannequin ...


----------



## BetrayedDad

Funny I'm 5' 11" and I love petite. I won't date a girl taller than 5' 7". You can pick them off the ground and bang them in all kinds crazy positions. You'd make the perfect wingman. I'll take the little ones and you have have the tall chicks.


----------



## Lurkster

RandomDude said:


> But I had problems in the past, so I must be doing something wrong


The wonderful thing about making love, is it requires practice practice practice! :smile2:

Been many things we tried, and were bad at, or that didn't work, but it never stopped us from trying again! (and again, and again) 

Tell her what you want to do, and gpo at it like a team should!

:grin2:


----------



## RandomDude

Argh... well, I sure hope our first encounter won't be awkward like with the previous shorter girls I've been with in the past... =/

I'll take your word for it that it just takes practice.

Maybe this is a good thing, as I'll be doing positions that I'm not used to doing - so I won't be thinking of my exs while with this new one right?


----------



## Lurkster

RandomDude said:


> So bend/arch forward and she arches back? Ah... ok, makes sense if she's raised up slightly from the bed. Ok... but how do you twist/arch to reach her breasts with your mouth while inside her?


Spines, at least mine, is quite flexible, and still. (I'm old) 
Sitting in my chair right here, I can arch & twist to the right, and my head is now at least a foot lower than it was. 
Simple!


----------



## RandomDude

Lurkster said:


> Spines, at least mine, is quite flexible, and still. (I'm old)
> Sitting in my chair right here, I can arch & twist to the right, *and my head is now at least a foot lower than it was. *
> Simple!


=/

I must be honest... and admit (without offense), that the bolded sounds abit worrisome for me


----------



## Lurkster

RandomDude said:


> =/
> 
> I must be honest... and admit (without offense), that the bolded sounds abit worrisome for me


Arch your back, and tilt your head over to the right, or left. 
It ain't rocket science. 
can you not turn your head 90 degrees while you are looking at your monitor?


----------



## RandomDude

Oh... nevermind, I read ur post wrongly. I thought u meant ur head ended up a foot lower permanently lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding

RandomDude said:


> Oh... nevermind, I read ur post wrongly. I thought u meant ur head ended up a foot lower permanently lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here is a pic of @Lurkster after a crazy night of sex ...


----------



## Lurkster

RandomDude said:


> Oh... nevermind, I read ur post wrongly. I thought u meant ur head ended up a foot lower permanently lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When that happens to people, it's game over!

:laugh:

Work at. You can tell her of your mission, which can add to the fun!


----------



## Lurkster

EllisRedding said:


> Here is a pic of @Lurkster after a crazy night of sex ...


NOTICE: I'm smiling aren't I???!!!

:laugh:


----------



## 225985

RandomDude said:


> No, in detail, like, how do you kiss her and not her forehead, how do you manage to pull her to your mouth while you are in her mouth as well?
> 
> Most of my experience has been with women of a similar height, but I have had some experiences with women who were more petite, and I struggled. So I must be doing something wrong, so I'm asking for advice.


Do you have a sign next to your bed that says "You must be this tall to ride this bed"?

You say you struggled? By struggling, so you mean they were not pleased or do you mean physical discomfort for you to contort to fit? Any idea if the petite women enjoyed themselves?


----------



## RandomDude

Not struggling as in lack of enjoyment but struggling in achieving certain positions, positions I already mentioned.

and lol ellis/lurksfer hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
My wife and I are different heights and we manage very well. Its true though that some things work better than others. She doesn't do oral so we haven't tried to solve the 69 problem. Her on top or missionary we can kiss with no problem - i can also reach to kiss her ears either missionary or from behind. 

Practice practice practice...


----------



## Shoto1984

If it doesn't work out give her my number. My maximum is 5'6" 5'3" sounds perfect!  (I'm 6')


----------



## arbitrator

*Pillows, Props, Step-Stools, Split-Level Beds, Suggestions from a great sex guide ~ Hell, just use your imagination!

That's half the fun of it!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lila

@EllisRedding and @Lurkster......you two have me cracking up over here. :rofl::rofl:

Randomdude my husband is 6' tall and I'm 5'4. We have never had a problem with any of the positions you identified except maybe standing......but that was easily fixed with stripper shoes (added 5 inches) Problem solved.0

Seriously, take yoga classes to improve your flexibility. You'll be fine.


----------



## Lurkster

He he......

Only way we could do standing, was with her standing on a milk box! :laugh:

When we were young, we did a standing position, but was the one standing, and I would hold her up with her legs around my waist, and hoist her up and down on my you know what. 

Not so acrobatic anymore. 

:smile2:


----------



## RClawson

Seriously? My wife is 5'3" and her first and foremost was almost 7' tall. From what I gather they were quite enamored with one another physically. Good grief use some imagination.


----------



## Ikaika

I'm around 5'10" or 5'11" (I think more the former, losing some height with age ) my wife is 5' with shoes on. We did and do it all, the size difference just makes it interesting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila

If Shaq and Nicole can do it.....anyone can.


----------



## 2ntnuf

RandomDude said:


> I didn't mean hurt her physically - but emotionally - as in, I don't want to continue dating her if this just isn't going to work.
> 
> The positions I'm worried about are: "intimacy of kissing during penetration, standing positions, as well as mutual oral which is made more difficult the greater the height difference."
> I know a lot of other positions are fine, and there are no problems, but it's those positions I'm worried about.


From experience, mutual oral is difficult, if not impossible. Kissing during is tough. Standing is possible.

If mutual oral is really important, you may want to pass. I'm not sure of a way to change that so you can do mutual oral. 

Same with kissing.

Yeah, I've tried. There were nine inches difference in height between me and one ex. 


With her standing on something, you can get the job done(standing positions).

You know there are plenty of things you can do with her beyond those couple you can't. 

Thing is, if those are highly important to you, then they are. You don't need to feel guilty.


----------



## Lurkster

Just read all these solutions!!!!
All comes down to being creative! 

Did I mention weight benches or picnic tables??

:grin2:


----------



## arbitrator

Lila said:


> @EllisRedding and @Lurkster......you two have me cracking up over here. :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Randomdude my husband is 6' tall and I'm 5'4. We have never had a problem with any of the positions you identified except maybe standing......but that was easily fixed with stripper shoes (added 5 inches) Problem solved.0
> 
> Seriously, take yoga classes to improve your flexibility. You'll be fine.


*I'll be damned if I'm going to take yoga classes in order to avoid pulling some unheard-of muscle ~ all while trying to have my partner "pull my primary muscle" in some ultra-imaginative way!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr The Other

RandomDude said:


> WARNING: Potentially graphic discussion
> 
> (Females welcome to read and reply, but male opinions prefered)
> 
> I'm currently dating someone who isn't usually my physical type, she's short and petite, I'm used to sexual positions with partners of a similar height, enjoying a variety of positions that wouldn't otherwise be possible. It's not a dealbreaker, or more like, I don't want it to be a dealbreaker because her personality is really shining out, and I want to make an exception.
> 
> However I am constantly struggling in my head in regards with the height difference. She's shorter than me, my minimum height is 5'7, and ideal height is 5'8-5'10 ft, my current date is 5'3. We are not intimate yet, early stages but promising, and hence this worry.
> 
> There are certain positions of mine which I favor, I enjoy the intimacy of kissing during penetration, standing positions, as well as mutual oral which is made more difficult the greater the height difference. Do I have to give all this up? Or are there ways around this?
> 
> I don't usually go for women this short hence I am inexperienced with this, help!


Having lived in Scandinavia and California, I have experience with women over 6' and under 5'. The approach has to be different. 

The things you can do with small women are great. Seated, with them straddling. Also, on a sofa, them on top, both facing up, And, then the traditional way of holding them up, standing missionary. 

Be adventurous.


----------



## tech-novelist

This is something that I've never had trouble with, and several of my partners have been that much shorter than I am. I don't think you will actually have any trouble either.


----------



## Cynthia

RandomDude said:


> But I had problems in the past, so I must be doing something wrong


Do you have a big belly? If so, that would be a problem. If you don't have a big belly, no problem. The difference in height between you and your girlfriend should not make the things you are talking about difficult, except maybe if you are both standing, then a stool would be necessary. 
If you have a big belly or are fat, that would be difficult to work around. Or if you are inflexible. That would be a problem even if you were the same size.


----------



## Ikaika

CynthiaDe said:


> Do you have a big belly? If so, that would be a problem. If you don't have a big belly, no problem. The difference in height between you and your girlfriend should not make the things you are talking about difficult, except maybe if you are both standing, then a stool would be necessary.
> 
> If you have a big belly or are fat, that would be difficult to work around. Or if you are inflexible. That would be a problem even if you were the same size.




I just pick my wife up and hold up with my hands bracing her hamstrings. The rest one can use their imagination. It's a workout but so worth it.


----------



## Personal

I'm 5'3" and with only two exceptions all of my sexual partners have been taller women that have been 5'6" up through to 6'3", my ex-wife is 5'6" while my wife is 5'7".

If I want to kiss my wife on the lips while standing up I tend to stand on my tip toes and she leans over to reach me, The disparity is of course more pronounced when my wife is wearing heels or boots. If I want to hold my wife's hand comfortably while walking together, I walk on the high side of any footpath.

Yet sex has never been a problem with any of the women I have been with. Some good humour, creativity, something to stand on and a tall torso seem to go a long way.


----------



## larry.gray

Lurkster said:


> I'm 6'1", wife is 5'2".
> 
> Maybe you are unbendable? :wink2:
> 
> I can kiss her, chew on her neck, and get a mouthful of boob without pulling out.
> 
> Try harder?


Same heights as my wife and I.

I haven't yet noticed a problem. Kissing during PIV is no problem... her boobs reach my mouth when she's on top, taking her from behind works just fine.

What am I missing? I'm thinking you're over-thinking this.


----------



## Palodyne

My first girlfriend was 4'11 and around 95lbs, while I was 6'3 around 240lbs. I didn't get the chance to have sex with her before we broke up, but I never doubted in my mind I could make it work.


----------



## Wolf1974

BetrayedDad said:


> Funny I'm 5' 11" and I love petite. I won't date a girl taller than 5' 7". You can pick them off the ground and bang them in all kinds crazy positions. You'd make the perfect wingman. I'll take the little ones and you have have the tall chicks.


So true. One of the best times I had was with a Gf 5'3 110 lbs. I am 6' 210. I was able to lift her and have sex with her standing. Or against a wall. So Op don't miss out on the advantages of this either 


I also never had problems kissing while ontop either :grin2:


----------



## Lon

If it's not a dealbreaker then just have fun with each other and experiment. Or if you don't think there is a compatible solution maybe it is a dealbreaker after all?


----------



## 2ntnuf

You know, after thinking about this, it's more important that the length of your body from mouth to genital area is similar or a little longer to her's, than your total height. A few inches difference is optimal, with the man being slightly longer in body measurement. 

RD, the best way to know is to give it a try. I don't want to turn you away from a potentially wonderful woman who is highly compatible with you. 

I also don't want to persuade you to fall in lust with someone who you will be dissatisfied with in the long term. No need to hurt or be hurt.


----------



## ConanHub

RandomDude said:


> 5'11 to 5'3


You worry too much.

I'm 5'10" and Mrs. Conan is an even 5'.

69 is incredible with us and the acrobatics we can achieve are great compensation for height differences.

We can do standing but I have to bend my legs. It is a great workout and requires more athleticism for certain positions.

Having a petite woman can also open up a whole new box of tricks.

They are easy to hold in the air if you get my meaning! 

I've also had up to 6'2" women and nothing to complain about there.

Every woman is a treasure. Enjoy opening yours!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joannacroc

My boyfriend is about 6'3, I'm 5'4. You are worried about this a lot more than you need to be.

Standing - you can widen your legs a bit to lower your height and make this a bit more achievable, if you're completely sold on standing positions and/or have her wear heels/ stand on something. 

Kissing during sex - never had this as a problem, but I guess it depends if it's mainly your arms and legs that are very long proportionately compared to hers, in which case it wouldn't even be an issue, or that your torso is also a lot longer than hers? Haven't had any problems kissing each other during sex - like having sex with anyone new, it can take some small adjustments (my having to stretch a bit more to reach any particular area than I have with previous partners, use a pillow or two if she is sitting on the bed, for example, and you are standing), but the differences are part of the fun 

I would say, though, if you are doing mutual oral, have her on top, so she doesn't feel smothered (I don't mean emotionally). I was on the receiving end of that scenario gone wrong when I was in my 20s. It ain't fun.


----------



## kristin2349

Lila said:


> @EllisRedding and @Lurkster......you two have me cracking up over here. :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Randomdude my husband is 6' tall and I'm 5'4. We have never had a problem with any of the positions you identified except maybe standing......but that was easily fixed with stripper shoes (added 5 inches) Problem solved.0
> 
> Seriously, take yoga classes to improve your flexibility. You'll be fine.



I've never had a problem. I'm also 5'4 about 105-110 my Ex is 6'4 and 210. I've always dated guys over 6ft with zero issues, I do wear heels a lot but there were never any problems when laying down. Like @Lila I highly recommend Yoga and stripper heels>


----------



## Illbehisfoolagain

My man is 6'5" and I am 5'4". He has to bend some to kiss me while hes on top, and I have NO problems stretching out and kissing him while on top. There are no problems of kissing with one foot, 1 inch height difference. The problems come in when wanting to do it from behind while standing up. I always wish I had a little platform to stand on LOL.


----------



## frusdil

One of my brothers is 6'6" and his lady is 5'3". They adore each other and height is clearly not an issue 

My other bro is 6'5", but gay so doesn't have the same height differences with his partner.


----------



## HEIDI84

That's an easy fix I'm 5'4 my husband's 6'1 in the shower I stand on rim of tub n he stands normal in bed if he's on top n kissing I lay on my back with my legs over his shoulders it's a perfect fit or, he will stand on the ground next to bed and I'll scoot all the way to edge so my butt hangs off a lil and he holds my legs up works great I usually grab a kitchen chair when I want to be on top its much easier than being on top in bed, n my legs are short n I can reach the floor sitting on him on the chair or try the wheel barrel with her you hold her legs or hips up n she uses her arms to push up also if u have a coffee table have her get in the position like a walking crab lol or the girl from excorcism n again u hold up her legs n she pushes her top weight up with arms another great one is the sex swing they cost anywhere from 150 to 300 but go on eBay n get one from Hong Kong that's where I order everything only $60 bucks n comes with bondage also don't be shy watch adult movies together pick them out together I'm only 31 n never thought I'd watch porn but I actually enjoy it we always pick the movie together n some notes we decide whatever they do we r gonna do, no lie I run 4 miles everyday but because of him I haven't ran past 2 days craziness, for once I couldn't keep up so after 6 hrs last note I told him I was gonna run n grab a new movie cuz neither of us liked the one we picked, n told me I can get anything as long as it's man n woman, orgy or girl on girl n not overweight, so I ran quick n got 3 movies only told him one thought maybe it would be a turn off n I could rest it was called chic's with ****s lol I said omg I thought it meant chic's sucking guys off well he was pissed n was gonna return it so I told him I got one more it was hardcore bondage no sex jus pain it hurt to watch so finally I gave him what I new he wanted prostitues lol I don't like them kind I enjoy either milf or cougar with young men, a girls getting banged by stepdads, dominatrix but my favorite is this one I have called eighteen the girls don't look used n *****ish their very pretty n they moan like real girls not fake moans lol anyway I took my movie upstairs n let him watch big butt orgy downstairs n even bought him a mold of a porn stars ***** n a new fleshlight


----------



## HEIDI84

joannacroc said:


> My boyfriend is about 6'3, I'm 5'4. You are worried about this a lot more than you need to be.
> 
> Standing - you can widen your legs a bit to lower your height and make this a bit more achievable, if you're completely sold on standing positions and/or have her wear heels/ stand on something.
> 
> Kissing during sex - never had this as a problem, but I guess it depends if it's mainly your arms and legs that are very long proportionately compared to hers, in which case it wouldn't even be an issue, or that your torso is also a lot longer than hers? Haven't had any problems kissing each other during sex - like having sex with anyone new, it can take some small adjustments (my having to stretch a bit more to reach any particular area than I have with previous partners, use a pillow or two if she is sitting on the bed, for example, and you are standing), but the differences are part of the fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say, though, if you are doing mutual oral, have her on top, so she doesn't feel smothered (I don't mean emotionally). I was on the receiving end of that scenario gone wrong when I was in my 20s. It ain't fun.


I have to disagree with 69 and him being on bottom I guess as long as his heads down there anything works I'm 5'4 my husband's 6'1 we take turns or sometimes do it laying on our sides I just lift one leg but the best position I found that we both love is him standing on floor at bottom of mattress I lay on my back n scoot my head to the edge of the bed jus hanging my head off the bed a little n start sucking and he leans onto the bed still with his feet standing on ground and he can reach me just perfect plus when he really gets turned on he can kinda dip it down further in ur throat n I notice I don't gag like that but always afraid I'll use teeth so I buy gum jobs it's like rubber candy mouth trays u bite into covers ur teeth n really smooth n I don't really gag with my head upside down lol but if u do they have deep throat numbing spray for that kinda taste like chloraseptic spray n works the same


----------



## RandomDude

HEIDI84 said:


> if he's on top n kissing I lay on my back with my legs over his shoulders it's a perfect fit
> try the wheel barrel with her you hold her legs or hips up n she uses her arms to push up
> also if u have a coffee table have her get in the position like a walking crab lol or the girl from excorcism n again u hold up her legs n she pushes her top weight up with arms another great one is the sex swing they cost anywhere from 150 to 300


Damn... sure hope she's flexible for that, ok I think I got the idea now... also, "wheel barrel" :rofl:



> I have to disagree with 69 and him being on bottom I guess as long as his heads down there anything works I'm 5'4 my husband's 6'1 we take turns or sometimes do it laying on our sides I just lift one leg but the best position I found that we both love is him standing on floor at bottom of mattress I lay on my back n scoot my head to the edge of the bed jus hanging my head off the bed a little n start sucking and he leans onto the bed still with his feet standing on ground and he can reach me just perfect plus when he really gets turned on he can kinda dip it down further in ur throat


Ok I'm convinced. Next date green lighted.


----------



## HEIDI84

Illbehisfoolagain said:


> My man is 6'5" and I am 5'4". He has to bend some to kiss me while hes on top, and I have NO problems stretching out and kissing him while on top. There are no problems of kissing with one foot, 1 inch height difference. The problems come in when wanting to do it from behind while standing up. I always wish I had a little platform to stand on LOL.


Bend over on all fours on ur bed at the edge of the bed have him stand on the floor and just back that thang up works great


----------



## HEIDI84

RandomDude said:


> HEIDI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if he's on top n kissing I lay on my back with my legs over his shoulders it's a perfect fit
> try the wheel barrel with her you hold her legs or hips up n she uses her arms to push up
> also if u have a coffee table have her get in the position like a walking crab lol or the girl from excorcism n again u hold up her legs n she pushes her top weight up with arms another great one is the sex swing they cost anywhere from 150 to 300
> 
> 
> 
> Damn... sure hope she's flexible for that, ok I think I got the idea now... also, "wheel barrel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with 69 and him being on bottom I guess as long as his heads down there anything works I'm 5'4 my husband's 6'1 we take turns or sometimes do it laying on our sides I just lift one leg but the best position I found that we both love is him standing on floor at bottom of mattress I lay on my back n scoot my head to the edge of the bed jus hanging my head off the bed a little n start sucking and he leans onto the bed still with his feet standing on ground and he can reach me just perfect plus when he really gets turned on he can kinda dip it down further in ur throat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I'm convinced. Next date green lighted.
Click to expand...

Lol she ain't gotta be a gymnast but flexibility does help my husband likes to last 6-8 hrs and even after being together 5 yrs, I pull muscles didn't know I have n I do yoga and Pilates also was a gymnast for 7 yrs as a child but now I just coach my daughter's cheerleading and I'm also 31 now haven't been a gymnast in 20 yrs sex is like a great workout stretch before n after apply muscle rub when needed but never forget to wash ur hands after applying muscle rub n touch her or yourself omfg I made that mistake last night my thighs were killing me so during our intermission I put on Ben gay then put on this lube for girls called make me cum my woowoo was on fire for a good 30 minutes nothing helped


----------



## Illbehisfoolagain

HEIDI84 said:


> Bend over on all fours on ur bed at the edge of the bed have him stand on the floor and just back that thang up works great


Oh yeah we do that, but sometimes we don't always want to be on the bed, and on an occasion we aren't anywhere where there is a bed >


----------



## HEIDI84

Hey that always works too

Sent from my C6730 using Tapatalk


----------



## lateralus

Heh. I face the opposite situation. My new GF is about an inch taller than me. I'm 5'8", she's 5'9". She has very long legs. Which I actually enjoy, because she used to be a ballet dancer. :grin2:

Our height difference is significantly less than yours, to be sure. But all of my past partners were much shorter than I, typically anywhere from 4'11" to 5'2". So even my partner being one inch taller than me is a very new experience.

I too wondered about the mechanics of it all, but it really struck me the very first time we kissed when I had to look UP to reach her lips. That...that was a new one.

Come to find out, we are incredibly compatible in bed (I don't think I've experienced this level of compatibility before). Yes, the mechanics are somewhat different than what I'm used to, but not at all challenging or without excitement. And those long legs, man...

There's so much more to it with her than just her beauty. It's her attitude, her confidence, and her unabashed femininity that take it to the next level of awesomeness.

You'll never know until you try.


----------



## Holland

You are a major stress packet RD, breath in, breath out, all will be fine.

Mr H is 6'3" and very broad, I am 5'3" and the only thing we cannot achieve is sex in the shower.


----------



## larry.gray

HEIDI84 said:


> Bend over on all fours on ur bed at the edge of the bed have him stand on the floor and just back that thang up works great


Something that works well for a taller guy, regardless of the woman's height, is a table top. It works well with her bent over the edge or on her back.


----------



## princess96

My husband is 6 foot, im 4"10, sex is great lol

sent from galaxy note 5


----------



## mike2do

I'm 6'3" wife is 5'2" I have no problems with what u mentioned doing. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruby210

RandomDude said:


> 5'11 to 5'3


My husband is 6'3 and I'm 5'3 and it's never been a problem.


----------



## syhoybenden

Then again ...


----------



## Wolf1974

syhoybenden said:


> Then again ...


Worth the climb


----------



## RandomDude

I dunno, guess it just comes to getting used to it, was walking with her last night holding her close side by side, felt a little weird, but I'm just not used to it - yet at least.


----------



## captainstormy

I'm 6'10" and my wife is 5'3”. Over all it hasn't been and issue.

The only thing that took a little figuring out was how to do a 69 with such a height difference.

Took us about 30 seconds to figure out for me to sit up in the bed a bit to make it work.

So overall if say your worried about nothing.

Sent from my PURE XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything

6 pages?

Its like RD is Manute Bol and he's into midgets (or little people?)


----------



## EllisRedding

Middle of Everything said:


> 6 pages?
> 
> Its like RD is Manute Bol and he's into midgets (or little people?)


If these two can have sex, you will be ok RD ...


----------



## Isla Cruces

I'm 5'2 100 pounds and my ex was 6'4 210 pounds and we had no problems there's always a way to make everything work and that's the fun of it. Your sex will be just fine lol.


----------



## CMD1978

5'11 to 5'3 is no big deal. I'm 5'4 and my H is 6'4. We also have more than 100 pounds of weight difference. His parents have an even greater height difference than we do. In fact my husband's ex was only 4'10. He has a thing for much shorter women. He has literally picked me up and held me at his eye level during sex. Our biggest problem wasn't his height it was that he is hung like a horse and his penis literally will not completely fit inside me.


----------



## J311

Dude stopping worrying about the size difference. If there is a will there is a way!


----------



## bandit.45

I dunno...having sex with a little short gal sounds awesome to me. 

Throw her around, lift her up, carry her around, spin her around when she's on top of you....


----------



## Justadude

This is silly...I'm taller than you and have been with shorter woman and had great sex.

Is this real...or are we talking about an imaginary girlfriend?


----------



## larry.gray

Justadude said:


> This is silly...I'm taller than you and have been with shorter woman and had great sex.
> 
> *Is this real...or are we talking about an imaginary girlfriend?*


You violated the Wheaton Law.


----------



## Renee0414

RandomDude said:


> 5'11 to 5'3


So i just wanted to let ya know that I am 5 foot nothing and my husband is 5 10. It has never been an issue really. You will have to lower your head down a little to kiss during it all. But you will still be able to. The only place our height difference is a problem is in the shower, because the slippery floor makes it dangerous for him to actually lift me (like you would standing up on a carpet floor) but we manage to do that too. Some tubs make it easier with various footings and railings to utilize. But yeah we definitely cant do it standing up, but since i am lightweight he can lift me and hold on to me for a long time without getting tired. 

I just asked my husband if there was any positions he can think of that are hard to do with our height difference. He said "no if anything it is easier since you dont weigh much." Haha 

The kissing thing is all in your head. She can tilt her head up and you can dip your head down to kiss her. It doesnt feel awkward at all. He can even reach my neck. Something that helps with that is like when you have her off the side of the bed (like you kneeling beside the bed while her back is on the bed and has her legs wrapped around your waist) her back is arched in this position, lengthening her torso giving you a full range of chest, neck and lips. We love to kiss while penetrating as well so i know for a fact it will work out for you. Now i cant speak for a couple that is like insanely different in height. But it works for us. 
69 type positions work well too. Its mainly in the legs that people are greatly different in height the torsos are not going to be a huge difference in height. Which is where it counts for these positions. 

Is there any positions in particular you are worried about? I can let you know if it works or not...

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renee0414

2ntnuf said:


> From experience, mutual oral is difficult, if not impossible. Kissing during is tough. Standing is possible.
> 
> If mutual oral is really important, you may want to pass. I'm not sure of a way to change that so you can do mutual oral.
> 
> Same with kissing.
> 
> Yeah, I've tried. There were nine inches difference in height between me and one ex.
> 
> 
> With her standing on something, you can get the job done(standing positions).
> 
> You know there are plenty of things you can do with her beyond those couple you can't.
> 
> Thing is, if those are highly important to you, then they are. You don't need to feel guilty.


My husband and i have a 10 inch difference and do 69 positions often. I dont see how you couldnt manage it. I guess this is all stuff that needs to be visually seen haha. But seriously we dont do anything special to manage it. It just works. We dont do it often, just because it isnt a favorite. But it does work for us. The only place the height difference is a problem is standing up. But we solved the problem by him just lifting me and holding me up (which is only possible with a petite women i will add)

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf

2ntnuf said:


> From experience, mutual oral is difficult, if not impossible. Kissing during is tough. Standing is possible.
> 
> If mutual oral is really important, you may want to pass. I'm not sure of a way to change that so you can do mutual oral.
> 
> Same with kissing.
> 
> Yeah, I've tried. There were nine inches difference in height between me and one ex.
> 
> 
> With her standing on something, you can get the job done(standing positions).
> 
> You know there are plenty of things you can do with her beyond those couple you can't.
> 
> Thing is, if those are highly important to you, then they are. You don't need to feel guilty.





Renee0414 said:


> My husband and i have a 10 inch difference and* do 69 positions often*. I dont see how you couldnt manage it. I guess this is all stuff that needs to be visually seen haha. But seriously we dont do anything special to manage it. It just works.* We dont do it often*, just because it isnt a favorite. But it does work for us. The only place the height difference is a problem is standing up. But we solved the problem by him just lifting me and holding me up (which is only possible with a petite women i will add)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Renee0414

2ntnuf said:


>


Haha. Get outta here with that!
...okay so i meant to say... we dont do it often because we prefer to spend our time doing other things we enjoy a whole lot more. But we have done it often enough that i know it works. Actually we used to do it a whole lot in our younger years when we were clueless about other, more enjoyable things... 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf

Renee0414 said:


> Haha. Get outta here with that!
> ...okay so i meant to say... we dont do it often because we prefer to spend our time doing other things we enjoy a whole lot more. But we have done it often enough that i know it works. Actually we used to do it a whole lot in our younger years when we were clueless about other, more enjoyable things...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


haha 

No, seriously. He posted what he liked. He asked a couple questions. Most responses were trying to tell him not to worry about what he liked, there were other things he could do. Or, they said he could do things like use a pillow or a certain position to get things done he wanted to do.

I don't have a problem with that. I did similar. I found, like you, that other things were not as difficult and so much more pleasurable. I agree with you and others.

That answers his question, as my post does, just in a different way. If he really likes those things and wants to do them often, he probably should seek out a woman who is closer to the size of his former gf's who also found the act(s) as pleasurable as he does. 

Yes? 

Everyone is pushing him to go with something other than his gut, which is correct(gut). We follow our guts when worried about infidelity and they are usually correct. Why not at other times? 

Anyway, the fun may be in attempting it. RD is careful and deserves honesty. I gave mine. Others gave theirs. 

It's up to him, not me.


----------



## Renee0414

2ntnuf said:


> haha
> 
> No, seriously. He posted what he liked. He asked a couple questions. Most responses were trying to tell him not to worry about what he liked, there were other things he could do. Or, they said he could do things like use a pillow or a certain position to get things done he wanted to do.
> 
> I don't have a problem with that. I did similar. I found, like you, that other things were not as difficult and so much more pleasurable. I agree with you and others.
> 
> That answers his question, as my post does, just in a different way. If he really likes those things and wants to do them often, he probably should seek out a woman who is closer to the size of his former gf's who also found the act(s) as pleasurable as he does.
> 
> Yes?
> 
> Everyone is pushing him to go with something other than his gut, which is correct(gut). We follow our guts when worried about infidelity and they are usually correct. Why not at other times?
> 
> Anyway, the fun may be in attempting it. RD is careful and deserves honesty. I gave mine. Others gave theirs.
> 
> It's up to him, not me.


No, we dont avoid it because the height makes it difficult. Truth be told, i just dont like oral(on myself). And i dont like my nose that close to his ass. Haha but it does work without any kind of awkward assistance. He enjoys oral. I do that for him, but i dont know why i just dont like oral on me. So the mutual oral just doesnt do anything for me. But its not uncomfortable or anything. 

Some people might have issues i guess if their height difference is in the torso... thats probably why some people find it difficult and some dont. 

I agree, though, if you are that into it and you know its going to be awkward then just stick with the height you are used to. But i can tell you right now you are risking missing out on a really awesome girl. And you are also missing out on all of the fun stuff that is easier to do with a petite woman  not saying its better than a taller or larger women but just different. 


Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf

Renee0414 said:


> No, we dont avoid it because the height makes it difficult. Truth be told, i just dont like oral(on myself). And i dont like my nose that close to his ass. Haha but it does work without any kind of awkward assistance. He enjoys oral. I do that for him, but i dont know why i just dont like oral on me. So the mutual oral just doesnt do anything for me. But its not uncomfortable or anything.
> 
> Some people might have issues i guess if their height difference is in the torso... thats probably why some people find it difficult and some dont.
> 
> I agree, though, if you are that into it and you know its going to be awkward then just stick with the height you are used to. But i can tell you right now you are risking missing out on a really awesome girl. And you are also missing out on all of the fun stuff that is easier to do with a petite woman  not saying its better than a taller or larger women but just different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


"I" get the idea of being able to take control and so forth with a petite woman during sex. 

I understand the nose thing. You should have been on top, which would allow you to have more control of your position and less chance of feeling crushed. 

Showers before are a good thing. Still I imagine you won't like me telling you what you are missing, since you probably have tried and know what you like?

I like petite women. I'm not personally stuck on sixty-nine. I don't have to have it. I had a wife who was petite. At 5'1" and about 95 lbs., I would have her lie on my back while I did pushups. I was in my twenties, though and not in my fifties. 

Yeah, I held her up while she wrapped legs around me. I held her with her back against a wall. I lifted her off the bed during doggie style. She put her hands against a wall during doggie while I held her up. We did it with her standing on the step above me, though that was precarious and a bit dangerous and we did not attempt it again.

All of those things are male aggressive. They are the man taking charge. They should be very hot for a woman. I get it. Believe me. I know RD gets it, too. He isn't new to this world.


----------



## thefam

Renee0414 said:


> My husband and i have a 10 inch difference and do 69 positions often. I dont see how you couldnt manage it. I guess this is all stuff that needs to be visually seen haha. But seriously we dont do anything special to manage it. It just works. We dont do it often, just because it isnt a favorite. But it does work for us. The only place the height difference is a problem is standing up. But we solved the problem by him just lifting me and holding me up *(which is only possible with a petite women i will add)*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


 I am 5'3 and H is 6'2. I'm petite in height but big boobs, butt and thunder thighs. So i am not a lightweight. It is just naturally my figure type even though I am well toned. He has no problem lifting me I guess largely because of his strength. So the height difference has not been a logistical problem at all.

69 is definitely not a fav for either of us because we both get off on seeing the other go crazy which is hard to do if I'm also going crazy. LOL


----------



## Renee0414

thefam said:


> I am 5'3 and H is 6'2. I'm petite in height but big boobs, butt and thunder thighs. So i am not a lightweight. It is just naturally my figure type even though I am well toned. He has no problem lifting me I guess largely because of his strength. So the height difference has not been a logistical problem at all.
> 
> 69 is definitely not a fav for either of us because we both get off on seeing the other go crazy which is hard to do if I'm also going crazy. LOL


I think that might be one of the reasons i dont like mutual oral. I cant actually gauge his reaction like that. I prefer to gauge how i make him feel, that is part of what helps me to "get there" so if im giving oral, at least i can peek up at him. I feel like he pays more attention to the sensations if he isnt busy with me... if that makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CuddleBug

I'm 6ft 2 and my wife is 5ft 9. 

No issues here.


----------



## Renee0414

2ntnuf said:


> "I" get the idea of being able to take control and so forth with a petite woman during sex.
> 
> I understand the nose thing. You should have been on top, which would allow you to have more control of your position and less chance of feeling crushed.
> 
> Showers before are a good thing. Still I imagine you won't like me telling you what you are missing, since you probably have tried and know what you like?
> 
> I like petite women. I'm not personally stuck on sixty-nine. I don't have to have it. I had a wife who was petite. At 5'1" and about 95 lbs., I would have her lie on my back while I did pushups. I was in my twenties, though and not in my fifties.
> 
> Yeah, I held her up while she wrapped legs around me. I held her with her back against a wall. I lifted her off the bed during doggie style. She put her hands against a wall during doggie while I held her up. We did it with her standing on the step above me, though that was precarious and a bit dangerous and we did not attempt it again.
> 
> All of those things are male aggressive. They are the man taking charge. They should be very hot for a woman. I get it. Believe me. I know RD gets it, too. He isn't new to this world.


You basically just described our usual sex life. Haha and yes i was always ontop with 69. The very first time we ever attempted he was on top...and that didnt work out at all and had nothing to do with height! I only agree to mutual oral (or any oral) if he has just taken a shower. Its just the natural body sweat odor that doesnt do it for me in that area. It doesnt smell bad, but it doesnt turn me on either. I guess its half the visual i get, too during mutual! I know he loves that visual, and i let him look all he wants, but i just prefer not to stare at all of that :/

I do like him to be aggressive and "the aggressor"... but half of the time Im on top which is his favorite (on a couch, with him sitting up), which i guess would make me in control...yet, i always get tired in that position half way through so he helps me by grabbing my butt and controlling the movement towards the end. Im not sure if a man can really do that if the women is heavier. Unless they are super strong. Idk i could be wrong. 

Mkay i feel like we know each other REALLY well now... haha have a good day. 

Now i cant wait for him to come home... 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divinely Favored

Illbehisfoolagain said:


> My man is 6'5" and I am 5'4". He has to bend some to kiss me while hes on top, and I have NO problems stretching out and kissing him while on top. There are no problems of kissing with one foot, 1 inch height difference. The problems come in when wanting to do it from behind while standing up. I always wish I had a little platform to stand on LOL.


This......

My wife is 5'4" and I'm 6'05". Only difficulty is standing in shower, my legs get a work out. Reaching her chest with me on top....that's it. Every thing else is a go.


----------



## maritalloneliness

My husband is 6'1" and I'm 5'1"( give or take an inch) and I enjoyed straddling his hips as he stands and support me by holding my butt and you can kiss in this position. Also 69 is fun, reverse cowgirl and love doggie style where he kneels from behind and I'm on all fours. Height difference has never been issue.


----------

